# first post on last page ?



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

i know im new but what i found annoying when i first joined this site was that to read the topic i had to go to the last page.

wouldnt it be better to have the first post on the first page, rather than the other way around?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I prefer it this way because chances are i have already read the first page.

I do understand your point though Marsh....


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

marsh said:


> i know im new but what i found annoying when i first joined this site was that to read the topic i had to go to the last page.
> 
> wouldnt it be better to have the first post on the first page, rather than the other way around?


I'm confused by this.. the first post of any topic is on the first page? :confused1:

Please explain what you mean..

L


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Click on quick links, edit options scroll down and it'll say something like thread display mode. Select linear - oldest post first. Now the first post will be first not the other way round. Let me know if this helps marsh lad


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Marsh-- go to your "user cp" at the top of the screen, then go to the left hand side and click on "edit options" wich is under "settings and options",

scroll down till you see "thread display options" ,

now click on the box Under the "Thread display mode" it will be set to "linear newest first" change this to "linear oldest first"

right then go to the bottom and click "save changes"

sorted all the thread will start from the beggining now with the 1st post on the top of the first page:thumbup1:


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks all, sorry for late reply. i lost this god dam thread lol

why does this forum have to be sooo BIG :laugh:


----------



## jimmy52 (Apr 25, 2010)

i Agreee


----------



## Small (Apr 22, 2010)

Scott / Ryoken - thanks that was really starting to annoy me.


----------



## Eatmoar (Apr 27, 2010)

Haha yeah, i had that problem too, user cp sorted me out though


----------

